# snowbear mount brackets wanted for dakota



## kirbysonic (Apr 12, 2004)

I am looking for the mounting brackets for a winter wolf(snowbear) plow that I recently bought used. I already have the crossmember. My truck is a 1989 Dodge Dakota 4wd. The part numbers for the brackets are #54119L and #54119R.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that truck easliy handles a complete set up of up to 7ft meyer western fisher


----------

